# Help with John Deere 34 Manure Spreader



## Lethaliii (Feb 25, 2009)

I am trying to replace the eccentric cam for the ratchet drive(moves the bed conveyer) but wondering what's the best way to remove the shaft to remove the old piece and install the new one. The shaft runs the length of the spreader starting at the front of the spreader where it runs from the drive chain (to the PTO) to the back of the spreader where it ends in the gear case. Anyone ever take this thing apart? Is the shaft one long piece?


----------

